# Do I dare?



## SimplyE (Jun 28, 2009)

So, there is a huge balloon festival only about five miles from me with tons of booths.  I have been pondering whether to jump right into something like this or if I am crazy to even think of it for a first venture.  The booth is $150 for three days, and I am going to guess there is somewhere in the 50,000 attendance.

I would need to cram like crazy to get product ready in six weeks.  Am I totally nuts to even consider it?  My mom and I have both been in retail.  So, we are prepared for that.  She would be helping me and has great ideas for set up.  I could have a good variety of other stuff, not just soaps, to fill in any gaps.  All of my legal paper work is done, (Ins, licenses, etc.)

Am I asking for failure?


----------



## Deda (Jun 28, 2009)

Do it!

Sounds like a blast!


----------



## SimplyE (Jun 28, 2009)

Having never done this, I have no idea how much stuff to prepare.  Not a clue, which is why I wonder if I am totally crazy.


----------



## Deda (Jun 28, 2009)

Can't help you with the numbers, but I would take everything you have.
If you sell in 2 days, then you sell out in 2 days, if you don't sell anything then...  well, you know that won't happen.  Your soap is great, and make sure you bring tons of that Citronella balm!


----------



## SimplyE (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragment.  It can't get much more convenient, that is for sure.  I also think my soaps are not quite there yet...

So, the citronella stick works okay?  We still don't have much in the way of bugs yet, so I can't get a feel on it. (which is okay by me!)


----------



## kwahlne (Jun 28, 2009)

Do it, do it, do it!  And take pictures!

That's a great deal on the booth fee.  I know you will do well


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 28, 2009)

SimplyE said:
			
		

> Thanks for the encouragment.  It can't get much more convenient, that is for sure.  I also think my soaps are not quite there yet...
> 
> So, the citronella stick works okay?  We still don't have much in the way of bugs yet, so I can't get a feel on it. (which is okay by me!)



I think you should do it!! However, if you have doubts about the quality of your soap, re-think. 

The one thing for sure is you have to believe in your soap or how will you convince others to buy it? Get feed-back from those fam & friends who've used it, & believe what they say about it. Most handmade soap is far superior to store bought, & I'm assuming yours is. So, get out there & sell it!!!


----------



## angbaby4974 (Jun 28, 2009)

Simply E, the citronella sticks are the BOMB!!!!!!!!!!  And your soap is VERY nice.  I would buy it for sure!


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 28, 2009)

Double dog dare ya!

If the booth is $150.00, divide that by the cost of a bar of soap, let's say $4.00,  that is 37 bars of soap. I am going to bet you sell a *minimum* of 3 times your booth fee so that is 37 x 3 = 111 bars. I would take twice as much as you plan to sell so you still have a good selection, still left to choose from, on the last day. 111 x 2 = 222 bars   . That is how my mind works. If you have more than ready to sell, that... bring it ALL.


----------



## SimplyE (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks guys  :wink: You all make me feel better.  I always have my testers out who love my soap, but I want to make sure it is good enough for the "professionals" (AKA you soap gurus!).  I tend to be pretty hard on myself.  

They have extended the registration by a couple of weeks, so I will work like crazy to get all that soap ready, and see how I feel by deadline.  It is a huge event balloon fest, so I want to be somewhat prepared.

Tab:  Thanks for putting the number in perspective.  That helps   

<gulp>  Yikes.  At least I can get my soaps curing and then work on body stuff after.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 28, 2009)

Whos... I swear I was not drunk when I posted above. Glad you were able to figure out what I was 'trying' to say  .


----------



## heyjude (Jun 28, 2009)

Nothing ventured, nothing gained!! 

Go for it!   

Jude


----------



## sweetcreekherbs (Jun 28, 2009)

I agree with everyone else.  I say do it.  You have to do it once to know if you want to do it again.

Take a lot of soaps and skin care products.

And, finally, believe in your soaps.  Mandolyn says it well - if you don't believe, how will you be able to sell them?


----------



## Bigmoose (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes go for it.  I have been doing a alot of different types of shows with different costs and amount of traffic this year trying to figure out what works and what does not.  I have my first festival (50,000 expected) this 4th of July weekend.  You will never know if you do not try!

Bruce


----------



## carolynp (Jun 28, 2009)

Having had the PLEASURE of using your soap I would encourage you to do the show.
P.S. YOU ARE A PROFESSIONAL!!!


----------



## SimplyE (Jun 28, 2009)

Bigmoose said:
			
		

> Yes go for it.  I have been doing a alot of different types of shows with different costs and amount of traffic this year trying to figure out what works and what does not.  I have my first festival (50,000 expected) this 4th of July weekend.  You will never know if you do not try!
> 
> Bruce



Keep me posted on how it goes for you!!!  Good luck!!!  Your stuff ROCKS!


----------



## SimplyE (Jun 28, 2009)

carolynp said:
			
		

> Having had the PLEASURE of using your soap I would encourage you to do the show.
> P.S. YOU ARE A PROFESSIONAL!!!



Thanks!!!  You are too kind!  

Still love the cinnamon, orange, TT.  Yumm!   :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

I say go for it , it will be a great learning experience for you .Plus you get to make some cash to buy more soap stuff   8)  .It's a win win situation imho.


Kitn


----------



## rubato456 (Jul 12, 2009)

yes, i say go for it. i like tabitha's numerology! makes sense. i know first times are scary....i signed up for my first booth in october and i'm scared #$%% but i'm excited too. i'm bringing my daughter to help, she get a % of what she sells....;-)


----------



## Bigmoose (Jul 13, 2009)

Keep me posted on how it goes for you!!! Good luck!!! Your stuff ROCKS!


Hi SimplyE,

The festival I did with 50,000 expected was good.  There was a good crowd around the whole time except for a little while when the parade started.  The one thing that really made a statement to me was 10 min. before the closing time I saw just one vendor who had started to pick up.  You always see vendors who pack up early.  We did not start packing up till 20 or 30 min. after the closing time.  I will do this show next year.  Also I used my portable cash register for the first time and love it.  I never collected sales tax in prior shows (I still payed it) but did at this show and nobody even blinked at paying it.  This cash register will pay for itself in no time at all.

Let us know how your show goes and include pictures.

Bruce


----------



## SimplyE (Jul 17, 2009)

Bigmoose said:
			
		

> Also I used my portable cash register for the first time and love it.  I never collected sales tax in prior shows (I still payed it) but did at this show and nobody even blinked at paying it.  This cash register will pay for itself in no time at all. Bruce



Thanks Bruce ~

I have been contemplating this, so nice to get your take on it.  Does your register use power?  I will not have power and need something REALLY portable.  Also good to hear about the tax.  I figured to make it easy on myself, I would not collect tax (still pay for it, though!) and use increments of 5 or 25, I.e. 5.25, 5.50, 6.75, etc.

Where are your pics?  :wink:


----------



## Bigmoose (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi SimplyE,

The cash register operates off from 4 c cell batteries.  It also has 4 AA batteries to just retain memory.  It does come with a power cord just in case it is available.  Here is a link to the one I got.  http://www.amazon.com/ROYAL-115CX-Porta ... B0001DCC2U

And here are some pics from the festival that I did.  The show did well and we had a good crowd for most of the show.





My booth space.




A little closer, can you see my new cash register?




My left table.




And the right table.


Bruce


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

That is an awesome setup Bruce , I really like the way you have it arranged 

Kitn


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 18, 2009)

Very classy, Bruce!


----------



## SimplyE (Jul 18, 2009)

Very nice!!!  Everything stands out so nicely!  I see the register.  Thanks for the link!  Will certainly look into that!  I am assuming it adds the tax in for you, as regular registers do...


----------



## AK_Homesteader (Jul 18, 2009)

Your display looks great - I like how the products stand out against the black table coverings.  Glad your show was a success!


----------



## heartsong (Jul 18, 2009)

*x*

i think you should do it!

also take business cards so people can reorder.  i assume there will be lots of people from out of town.  include an email address, too.

also take along a basket of samples.  when you have some "browsers" extend a sample basket and ask, would you like to take a sample of my soap home with you to try?

people can't resist "free" and will add to your sales.

good luck, and keep us posted!


----------



## SimplyE (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> i think you should do it!
> 
> also take business cards so people can reorder.  i assume there will be lots of people from out of town.  include an email address, too.
> 
> ...



I keep forgetting about the freebies!  How is the best way/size to offer?  This is a go!  I paid my dues the other day and have 400+ bars downstairs.  I am now working on the other "stuff".


----------



## heartsong (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				SimplyE said:
			
		

> heartsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i use a 2 x 12" pvc tube-it uses about 14 oz of oil to fill. line with wax paper.  i slice them about 1/2" thick-perfect guest size, too.

www.yourorganzabags.com has the 3x3 bags for 5 cents each.

just punch a hole in the biz card and thread the ribbon thru and tie the bow. (thanks lindy!)


----------



## SimplyE (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> i use a 2 x 12" pvc tube-it uses about 14 oz of oil to fill. line with wax paper.  i slice them about 1/2" thick-perfect guest size, too.
> 
> www.yourorganzabags.com has the 3x3 bags for 5 cents each.
> 
> just punch a hole in the biz card and thread the ribbon thru and tie the bow. (thanks lindy!)



I do this size already with 2" pvc for my guest soaps and was going to sell them in sets.   Although, the soaps I have already are wider than that at 1".  I wonder if I should just cut those smaller.  I also have been using those bags/method for some of my other soaps.  Love em!  Thanks for redirecting me  :wink:


----------



## LJA (Jul 30, 2009)

Bruce, the black cloth is genius. It really makes your stuff stand out!  Very nice setup.


----------

